# Few shots from the Cleveland storm, 12-16-07



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Took this around noon on W.130th. It was coming down real good at this point.



















At one of the apartment buildings in Cleveland around 6:00pm. I got a few more pics but don't have them uploaded yet.

Truck and plow did great. Only problem I had was doing a lot at a pizza place and one of the cement parking curbs in the spots had been moved, and I did not know this, and I hit it.

No damage, just a nasty reminder to double check things are how they were before the snow started flying.


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

Where are the huge piles?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

this was r first snow and thats the westside anyway


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

LawnzzzANDsnow;458464 said:


> Where are the huge piles?


Hard to get huge piles in lots that are not very long and half filled with cars.

It was a oddball storm. First it snowed, then it rained and most of it melted, then we got another 4" on this side of town by the end of the night. Got to love that slush and ice mixed in with the snow.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks nice!


----------

